
Is COBOL Programming a Good Long-Term Career? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/05/12/cobol-programming-good-long-term-career/
======
downrightmike
No, unless you are in south america where they basically have firms that only
work on old tech. You can't out compete.

------
maxharris
Skate to where the puck is going.

